# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  "Rode" u Sl.Brodu??

## martinovamama

Da li ima koja Roda u Sl.Brodu?

----------


## emanuel

Nisam clanica Udruge Roda ali sam forumasica   :Kiss:  

I ti si Brođanka??

----------


## martinovamama

Nisam ni ja članica Rode ali namjeravam.A Brođanka sam silom prilika već 7 godina.Sada sam na porodiljnom i provodim ga u zgb gdje muž radi a nakon porodiljnog u 11 mj eto mene u Brodu.Inače sam iz Slatine,muž isto ali trbuhom za kruhom on završi u zgb a ja u Brodu.

----------


## inga

Khm, malo kasnim, ali evo me. Ja sam brodanka, a namjeravam postati i roda cim sklepam financije, vjerojatno vec sljedeci mjesec.
Malo kasnim na ovaj topic, ali eto. Nesto nas je jako malo za toliki grad, zar ne?

----------


## martinovamama

Super,eto ja postala podupiruća RODa.Nadam se da će nas biti više.
_________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------

